# Alessandro Scarlatti's artistic exuberance



## Sven Bjorg (Sep 29, 2014)

I'd been searching You Tube for something different than my usual taste, when I found Alessandro Scarlatti's artistic exuberance! I do love the beginning of this piece! Having now heard this vignette, I wonder if anyone here knows of Alessandro's music, that they may suggest to me more of his divine music for my listening.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

He was a great composer alright. Listening to his arias shows an Italian subtlety that was unique and ahead for its time, not until Handel came along when it came to writing opera arias.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Alessandro is certainly underrated. I'm trying to think of something witty to say about that nude male model in the video though...


----------



## Giordano (Aug 10, 2014)

Sexualization is going equal opportunity. Is that a good thing?


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2015)

clavichorder said:


> Alessandro is certainly underrated. I'm trying to think of something witty to say about that nude male model in the video though...


Pubin' like a Cuban, my friend.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Oh No! Are we witness to the birth of another sprawling thread concerning the excessive sexualization of ... MEN?... in classical music?

By the way... I love Alessandro Scarlatti.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

I only know the keyboard music. It's too exuberant for me, there's nothing else to it apart from exuberance, shallow. I can listen for about 15 minutes then I've had enough.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Mandryka said:


> I only know the keyboard music. It's too exuberant for me, there's nothing else to it apart from exuberance, shallow. I can listen for about 15 minutes then I've had enough.


Much of classical music is about exuberance, richness, power and emotions. The richer, the better.


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

I'd recommend this little-heard oratorio, truly amazing:

*Davidis Pugna et Victoria*, oratorio for soli, chorus and orchestra.

here two excerpts:











A very good recording is this one, from the hyperion label:










Mandryka: maybe you are referring to his son Domenico...


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

I was referring to this CD, Domenico is problematic in a different way









Generally I think Italian music just isn't my cup of tea, apart from Frescobaldi and Andrea Gabrieli.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

clavichorder said:


> Alessandro is certainly underrated. I'm trying to think of something witty to say about that nude male model in the video though...


All I can think of is not witty, but that it was attached to the upload by a younger woman or man who is more than a little infatuated with....


----------

